# bind random crash after update to bind 9.13.5



## nerozero (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi,

Just for note. Bind random crash several times a day after update to 9.13.5

```
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: starting BIND 9.13.5 (Development Release) <id:1fbf52c>
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: running on FreeBSD amd64 11.2-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Feb  5 15:30:36 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: built with '--localstatedir=/var' '--disable-linux-caps' '--with-libxml2=/usr/local' '--with-readline=-L/usr/local/lib -ledit' '--with-dlopen=yes' '--with-openssl=/usr/local' '--sysconfdir=/usr/local/et
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: running as: named -u bind -c /usr/local/etc/namedb/named.conf
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: compiled by CLANG 4.2.1 Compatible FreeBSD Clang 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565)
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: compiled with OpenSSL version: OpenSSL 1.0.2q  20 Nov 2018
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: linked to OpenSSL version: OpenSSL 1.0.2q  20 Nov 2018
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: compiled with libxml2 version: 2.9.8
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: linked to libxml2 version: 20908
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: compiled with libjson-c version: 0.13.1
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: linked to libjson-c version: 0.13.1
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: compiled with zlib version: 1.2.11
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: linked to zlib version: 1.2.11
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: ----------------------------------------------------
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: BIND 9 is maintained by Internet Systems Consortium,
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: Inc. (ISC), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: corporation.  Support and training for BIND 9 are
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: available at https://www.isc.org/support
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: ----------------------------------------------------
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: all zones loaded
Feb  7 09:56:24 csrdg named[17076]: running
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: resolver.c:10470: REQUIRE(fetchp != ((void *)0) && *fetchp == ((void *)0)) failed, back trace
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #0 0x439bb0 in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #1 0x60cb3a in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #2 0x55936c in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #3 0x55f288 in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #4 0x55d6ba in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #5 0x62966e in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #6 0x802ac4c06 in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: #7 0x0 in ??
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg named[17076]: exiting (due to assertion failure)
Feb  7 10:04:16 csrdg kernel: pid 17076 (named), uid 53: exited on signal 6
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2019)

BIND 9.13 is a _development_ release, 9.12 is the _stable_ release and 9.11 is the ESV (Extended Support Version). 



> Development versions of BIND are suitable for those interested in experimenting with and providing feedback to ISC upon their features. There will be no alpha/beta/release candidate versions of development versions, and it may sometimes happen that a recently-released minor version is superseded very quickly in order to address a flaw.











						Which version of BIND do I want to download and install?
					

There are multiple versions of BIND available for download from ISC's website - how should you decide which one is right for your production environment?




					kb.isc.org


----------



## nerozero (Feb 7, 2019)

sure, i know that, just post it for note


----------

